# Clima Europa - Evolução mensal



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 15:37)

Segundo o Noaa
Últimos 3 meses:


----------



## Fil (22 Abr 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: anomalias de temperaturas na Europa*

Esses mapas mas dão para ter uma ideia de como vão as temperaturas por essa Europa fora e infelizmente as cores fortes rosa/vermelho abundam na maior parte do continente. 

No mês de março em Portugal uma vez mais o sul ficou na média ou abaixo dela e o norte acima da média  





No leste da Europa anomalias positivas gritantes como tem sido norma em quase todo o outono/inverno.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2007 às 21:19)

Enquanto nós na Peninsula Ibérica estamos numa situação de alguma instabilidade, esperando-se que a neve faça a sua aparição novamente nos nossos sistemas montanhosos para a semana vindoura, as noticias que nos chegam do centro da Europa são bem diferentes!

Hoje Berlim atingiu uns impressionantes 27ºC! E o calor está instalado por toda a Europa Central:






Aquecimento Global! É do que mais se fala na Alemanha ao passarem pelo Abril, mas quente e seco dos últimos 100 anos!

A seca já está a provocar problemas em vastas áreas da Alemanha, Polonia...
Impressionante!


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

Mais uma semana bem quente principalmente na Europa ocidental. O mês de Abril deve terminar com anomalias superiores a 3ºC em grande parte da Europa.


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 19:38)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*



Dan disse:


> Mais uma semana bem quente principalmente na Europa ocidental. O mês de Abril deve terminar com anomalias superiores a 3ºC em grande parte da Europa.



Curiosamente neste gráfico as anómalias centram-se mais na França e no "Oeste" Europeu...

Estas temperaturas altas na Europa, dificilmente permitirão manter temperaturas ligeiramente baixas por muito tempo na Península Ibérica...


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 23:20)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

E isso que o mês até começou bem frio, senão as anomalias ainda eram maiores.


----------



## Fernando_ (30 Abr 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

O anticiclone nao se movió do centro-norte de Europa, mais isso foi positivo para a instabilidade no leste e no centro da Península Ibérica  
Em Luxemburgo está a ser o mes de abril mais seco desde que há registros






Besançon, norte de França






Verona, norte de Italia






Viena, Austria






Pecs, Hungría central






Praga






Bucarest, Romenia






Hamburgo, Alemanha






A seca afeta a quase toda Europa


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

Mais um mês quente e seco em grande parte da Europa. Em algumas regiões quase nem houve precipitação.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2007 às 11:00)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

*Inglaterra:*
A CET (Central England Temperature) no Reino Unido em Abril  foi de 11.2°C, ou seja, 0.6°C acima do valor mais alto desde sempre registado (10.6°C) no longínquo ano de 1659.
A média da CET para Abril, entre 1971 a 2000, foi de 8.1°C



> CET: (Apr 1-30): 11.2°C (+3.1 degC)
> E&W Rain: (Apr 1-30): 13.3mm ( 21 per cent)
> E&W Sun: (Apr 1-30): 237.9hr (152 per cent)
> 
> Apart from five days of SW-lies between 21st and 25th, high pressure lay over or close to the British Isles throughout April; overall it was the 11th most anticyclonic April in 134 years of records. As measured by the CET it was the warmest April since records began in 1659; it was also the eighth driest April since at least 1766, and the third sunniest April since at least 1881.


Fonte: http://www.climate-uk.com/

*Holanda:*
O mês de Abril bateu vários recordes. O mais quente, o mais seco e com mais dias de sol  desde que há registos.



> *In Holland*, April 2007 will break a series of records: the hottest, driest, en sunniest April ever. With respect to heat and drought this month does not fit into the bandwidth of previous April months, in spite of its capricious nature. Global warming has made the high temperatures less unlikely, but the main cause is an extraordinarily persistent high pressure system that brought dry, sunny and warm weather to a large part of Europe. This pattern is not predicted to occur more frequently by the current climate models, so as far as we know now it must be ascribed to a chance fluctuation in the weather.
> ...
> Other parts of Europe also report extremely warm weather for April. *In Switzerland* April has up to now been 5 to 7 degrees above the 1961-1990 normals, in England it was the warmest April since the beginning of observations in 1659. In Austria and Sitzerland the drought is a problem for agriculture.
> ...
> *Global warming has increased the probability of an extremely warm April as the one we observed in 2007.However, on top of this it still was a highly unlikely event, with an estimated return time of more than 200 years. *The record warm, dry and sunny weather was caused by a persistent high pressure system over our part of Europe.


Fonte: http://www.knmi.nl/kenniscentrum/zomer_in_april/index_en.html
(Este último link faz uma excelente análise, leitura  recomendada)


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2007 às 11:13)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

A acrescentar a todos estes mapas de anomalias já postados, coloco ainda mais este, que também tem o seu interesse (28/Abril), da SST.


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 18:30)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*



Vince disse:


> A acrescentar a todos estes mapas de anomalias já postados, coloco ainda mais este, que também tem o seu interesse (28/Abril), da SST.



Este é bem interessante e mostra os 3 graus de anomalia por exemplo do golfo da biscaia. Conseguem arranjar um com temperaturas da água mais a norte, onde parece que as anomalias são mais acentuadas?

Olhando de forma grosseira para este mapa pode até alguns, quase que tentados a pensar, que a corrente do golfo fez novo caminho...


----------



## Fernando_ (8 Mai 2007 às 18:39)

*Re: Abril quente e seco na Europa Central*

Para nao abrir outro topic, escrevo aquí o link ao resumo do mes de abril do Instituto Nacional de Meteorología em Espanha.

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p59tesp1.pdf

A destacar: calor no norte do país, como no resto de Europa (se batió o recorde de temperatura media do mes em Pamplona, Vitoria e Gerona), e se batió também o recorde de chuva em Teruel (141 mm.), Guadalajara (104 mm.), Toledo (92 mm.), Ciudad Real (122 mm.), Melilla (178 mm.) e Mahón (129 mm.).

Também se batió o recorde de días de trovoada em vários lugares.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2007 às 13:48)

*Maio 2007 *

*Temperatura:*









*Precipitação:*










*(c) Fonte: NOAA - Climate Prediction Center*


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2007 às 22:13)

Mais um mês quente na Europa. Anomalia negativa na parte ocidental da Península Ibérica e pouco mais.





Muita precipitação na Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 09:14)

*Julho 2007*





(c) Fonte: NOAA Climate Prediction Center





(c) Fonte: NOAA Climate Prediction Center


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 13:36)

*Agosto 2007*

*Anomalias*













(c) Fonte: NOAA Climate Prediction Center


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2007 às 15:43)

*Setembro 2007*

*Anomalias*












(c) Fonte: NOAA Climate Prediction Center


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 16:31)

*Outubro 2007*











Fonte


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 16:33)

*Novembro 2007*











Fonte


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

Dan disse:


> *Novembro 2007*



Já faz tempo que não se via a Europa tantos meses seguidos com as temperaturas tão dentro da média! 
Bom sinal para este Inverno??


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 08:57)

Minho disse:


> Já faz tempo que não se via a Europa tantos meses seguidos com as temperaturas tão dentro da média!
> Bom sinal para este Inverno??



Era bom que sim


----------

